# Pricing for Large Lot



## hydroturf (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm doing my first large bid for a 200,000 sf parking lot with 15,000 sf of walkways. It's a large store in Connecticut.

It's a full season bid for 3 seasons with all inclusive - can anyone give me a ballpark of where I should be starting pricing at a minimum?:
Plowing (1" trigger): _________
Walkway Clearing: _________
Salting Lot (pre + post): ______
Salting Walks (pre+post): _____


Spot sanding of everything is included too. However, loading and removal is extra.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

3 yr ????? Can U predict the future????????????????? Remember,With big job come big risk. Only experience can judge price. (Obstacles and cars,timing,Backup equipment and so forth)


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW 3 years... Hit'em hard and make some money.. I also plow a large lot and I had to beg and plead for them to let a new guy in... This is my secound season plowing the same lot and at the end of the season I am going to try to get them to go for a 3 year.. Good Luck


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

Planet hit the nail on the head, can you predict the future? I would get in contact with your state climatologist and request the precipitation records form the nearest reporting station to the site for the past 15 or so years. This will give you actual snow fall totals for your immediate area. Look for trends and price your snow accordingly. If you bid low you are going to take a loss for 3 seasons. I hate to sound blunt but if you bail on the contract due to losses they may not rehire you. Try and set up a meeting and discuss a per storm price. There’s a lot less risk and it would give you a good foundation to bid a multi-year next season. 

(my .02 cents)


----------

